# The Mothership



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 20, 2021)

What is it.????


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2021)

It’s actually the LED’s inside a bulb.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 21, 2021)

I see it! I have prepared milk and cookies to greet them .... Santa always liked them anyway.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 21, 2021)

Cool shot then......


----------

